
Kubernetes installation on baremetal - sonabinu
https://github.com/binudba/Kubernetes-101.md/blob/master/K8s_Installs-Baremetal/Installation_v1.13.x.md
======
justaaron
"baremetal"?

I don't think our definitions of "baremetal" are the same here...

